# Aquasoil questions.



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope, they're all different.
http://aquante.ru/netcat_files/Image/aquasoil.jpg
There was a chart somewhere that compared iron content in all 4 soils too but I can't find it anymore ):
I just remember Africana and Malaya having significantly less iron than Amazonia, with Malaya having the lowest iron content.
Amazonia and Amazonia II are the most nutrient rich but I think that means they also leach more ammonia.

I have Malaya in my tank and it's more of a light desaturated brown color.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok then follow up question are the buffering capacities the same between the different soil? Also is there an estimated time that aquasoil keeps the ph in check? I do understand that it is quite some time but like what 2-3 years. I searched but came up empty on this. Thanks again.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

lol should have looked at the chart first about the different ph levels of the soils. Still interested in " life span"


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone tried UP Aquasoil? Isn't that the newest one? What's the difference in UP and the others?


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

smiller said:


> Anyone tried UP Aquasoil? Isn't that the newest one? What's the difference in UP and the others?


It floats


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's another link, can't find anything on the longevity though. But most people say that all AS run out of nutrients in about a year or so. My guess is the more nutrients, the longer it lasts, so Malaya would last the shortest?

http://aquascaping.flowgrow.de/aquascaping/naehrstoffe/111-ada-aqua-soil-analyse


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

does anyone know anywhere else to buy aquasoil besides adg and afa?


----------



## smiller (Dec 4, 2011)

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-substrate.html


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks but im looking for ADA.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry to go off topic but how long does the ammonia spike last, I want to swap out my old Flourite.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

6 weeks on my old amazonia. I heard its ~4 weeks on the "new" amazonia and slightly shorter on the africana and malaya. So im trying to find some to test it out.


----------

